# Looking for a 4wd



## Maine Farmer (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking for a 4wd

I'm looking at the Mahindra 65004WD and at the TYM tractor line. I have not seen much on the Same tractors. Years ago I ran a Same Minitauro 60, now that was a good powerful tractor that didn't use much fuel. I would be using it to do haying, logging, and I would put a snowplow and a wing on it. what do you thing is the best way to go.
Thanks Bria


----------

